# [SOLVED] XP BSOD



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

After a few months (almost) free of the dreaded blue screens, I have just started to have them regularly again. Please find attached the test file


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

I did a repair install of win xp (sp3) yesterday and I thought it had rid itself of the blue screen, but unfortunately....it has not.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Have you made any hardware changes of late? Crashes are primarily pointing to a memory problem. Run some general hardware tests to check all your hardware for possible conflicts or faults.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Many thanks for your suggestions. Some results in from the testing.

Furmark ran with no problems for 1h 40 with what seemed reasonable temp range 47 to 52 on the Burn It test (I stopped it) and scored OK with the other presets

I ran memtest overnight for 7 passes....no errors

memtest GL ran with no errors

I ran stresscpu for 1h 40 mins with no problems....until I stopped it, at which point it crashed and I got a PFN LIST Corrupt with ntoskrnl.exe+22f9f as the causal address

I looked at the cpu in the BIOS and found that the settings were 12* (default on the Gigabyte G41MT-2SPT) the options for change were from 6 to 12. I can't imagine that this is six times overclocking to 12 times overclocking but having searched on line and read the MB manual I am none the wiser!!??

Anyway I changed it to 9 times (???) and will see what happens...if anything?

Could you throw any light on this Gigabyte option?

I will post back if there is any thing more to report. Is there anything else you would like to add to my thoughts on this....


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Further to my last post (I missed the edit time) I did add a new HD recently but the BSODs were happening before I changed. The old hard drive is now Drive D.

I copied the old drive on to the new one....naturally lazy I am afraid, to avoid a re-installation of OS plus all the software and data that I use.

I kept the old drive in the box as a back up


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

I see a program called SpeedyPC installed. Did problems begin before or after its installation?

What setting occurs with the CPU Clock Ratio if you *Load Optimized Defaults* through the exit screen?


The CPU Clock Ratio is meant to be set in tandem with FSB Frequency to overclock the processor. If you are not overclocking, you should disable the CPU Host Clock Control feature or ensure it is disabled.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Once again many thanks for you speedy input. The optimized default is 12 and the control is disabled after loading the optimized defaults. I honestly can't remember when I installed Speedy PC. I used it rarely so I have removed it via Control Panel


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

After removing the Speedy PC programme I had a couple of days of non BSOD bliss. But then Chrome would not open, just a very brief glance and then it was gone. So I tried a reinstall and a crash caused I think by AVG happened. I manually removed Chrome from the folders and registry and tried a fresh download and install with AVG antivirus disabled. No crash but no chrome either. I have just run the tool prog again and am attaching the zipped folder to see if there are any changes that might help to find the cause. I am not that fussed about Chrome as I am quite happy using FF, but it might or might not help in the analysis if this episode was taken into consideration, as I noticed in Blue Screen View that the causes of the BSOD were different around that time. "Normally" they are shown as IRQ NOT LESS OR EQUAL and have indeed reverted to that in the last 2 crashes

Many thanks in advance


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

*Recommendations:*
The most recent crashes were caused by AVG. Use the AVG Removal Utility to remove AVG, and replace it with Microsoft Security Essentials to test. 



I also recommend you update/replace/remove the following drivers: 

*fsvga.sys Fri Aug 17 14:57:21 2001 (3B7D8531)*

fsvga.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*aspi32.sys Wed Jul 17 10:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)*
Adaptec ASPI Driver(most likely associated with an older CD/DVD burning program)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aspi32.sys*

*KMW_Lib.sys Mon Jan 19 13:07:16 2004 (400C38F4)*
Kensington MouseWorks
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_Lib.sys*

*KMW_USB.sys Mon Jan 19 13:07:41 2004 (400C390D)*

KMW_USB.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*KMW_KBD.sys Mon Jan 19 13:07:57 2004 (400C391D)*
MouseWorks Keyboard Class Filter Driver 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_KBD.sys*

*MxlW2k.SYS Fri Jan 30 17:09:18 2004 (401AF22E)*

MxlW2k.SYS - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.


To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. ​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Nov 10 02:46:46.453 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]fsvga.sys           Fri Aug 17 14:57:21 2001 (3B7D8531)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]aspi32.sys          Wed Jul 17 10:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]KMW_Lib.sys         Mon Jan 19 13:07:16 2004 (400C38F4)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]KMW_USB.sys         Mon Jan 19 13:07:41 2004 (400C390D)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]KMW_KBD.sys         Mon Jan 19 13:07:57 2004 (400C391D)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]MxlW2k.SYS          Fri Jan 30 17:09:18 2004 (401AF22E)[/B][/COLOR]
GVTDrv.sys          Wed Nov 23 02:00:18 2005 (43842FA2)
ANIO.SYS            Sun Dec 11 12:55:36 2005 (439C8438)
StarOpen.SYS        Tue Jun 27 13:15:56 2006 (44A183EC)
PxHelp20.sys        Wed Jun 20 16:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
markfun.w32         Tue Aug 14 00:30:16 2007 (46C14BF8)
ET5Drv.sys          Mon Oct  8 20:18:37 2007 (470AE4FD)
intelppm.sys        Sun Apr 13 12:31:31 2008 (48025183)
agp440.sys          Sun Apr 13 12:36:37 2008 (480252B5)
intelide.sys        Sun Apr 13 12:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
GEARAspiWDM.sys     Mon May 18 06:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
RT61.sys            Fri Jun 12 03:21:38 2009 (4A321E22)
L8042Kbd.sys        Wed Jun 17 10:50:16 2009 (4A391EC8)
LBeepKE.sys         Wed Jun 17 10:50:18 2009 (4A391ECA)
npf.sys             Fri Jun 25 10:47:37 2010 (4C24DDA9)
nx6000.sys          Thu Dec  2 15:23:35 2010 (4CF81C67)
RtkHDAud.sys        Tue Dec 14 02:05:30 2010 (4D07335A)
AppleCharger.sys    Mon Jan 10 02:58:02 2011 (4D2AD82A)
tbwkern.sys         Mon Jun 13 12:01:56 2011 (4DF65094)
ati2cqag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:12:51 2011 (4EDD7A23)
atiok3x2.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:21:04 2011 (4EDD7C10)
atikvmag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:24:03 2011 (4EDD7CC3)
ativvaxx.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:29:04 2011 (4EDD7DF0)
ati3duag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:48:59 2011 (4EDD829B)
ati2mtag.sys        Mon Dec  5 19:53:37 2011 (4EDD83B1)
ati2dvag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:54:00 2011 (4EDD83C8)
HWiNFO32.SYS        Thu May 10 07:05:14 2012 (4FABBD0A)
AtihdXP3.sys        Fri May 11 02:22:55 2012 (4FACCC5F)
avgtpx86.sys        Tue Aug 21 08:16:25 2012 (50339839)
avgrkx86.sys        Thu Sep 13 18:40:52 2012 (50527D14)
avgidsshimx.sys     Thu Sep 20 19:20:26 2012 (505BC0DA)
avglogx.sys         Thu Sep 20 19:22:47 2012 (505BC167)
avgtdix.sys         Thu Sep 20 19:24:41 2012 (505BC1D9)
avgldx86.sys        Mon Oct  1 19:05:03 2012 (506A3DBF)
avgmfx86.sys        Thu Oct  4 19:07:39 2012 (506E32DB)
avgidshx.sys        Sun Oct 14 19:22:18 2012 (507B654A)
avgidsdriverx.sys   Mon Oct 22 04:46:35 2012 (5085240B)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  8 02:54:24.750 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
GEARAspiWDM.sys     Thu May  3 13:55:59 2012 (4FA2E2CF)
avgidsdriverx.sys   Wed Sep 12 18:44:27 2012 (50512C6B)
avgidshx.sys        Thu Sep 20 19:20:53 2012 (505BC0F5)
avgmfx86.sys        Thu Oct  4 18:59:19 2012 (506E30E7)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  1 04:05:06.578 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
RtkHDAud.sys        Wed Jul 18 05:25:59 2007 (469DF8C7)
avgtpx86.sys        Thu Jul 19 08:07:14 2012 (50081492)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  1 01:24:57.031 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
pgusbwdm.sys        Fri Aug 13 09:24:02 2010 (4C656392)
[/font]
```
fsvga.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aspi32.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_Lib.sys*
KMW_USB.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_KBD.sys*
MxlW2k.SYS - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GVTDrv.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ANIO.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*StarOpen.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PxHelp20.sys*
markfun.w32 - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
ET5Drv.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*agp440.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelide.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RT61.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*L8042Kbd.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*LBeepKE.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*npf.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nx6000.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RtkHDAud.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AppleCharger.sys*
tbwkern.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2cqag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atiok3x2.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikvmag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ativvaxx.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati3duag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2mtag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2dvag.dll*
HWiNFO32.SYS - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
AtihdXP3.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgtpx86.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgrkx86.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgidsshimx.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avglogx.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgtdix.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgldx86.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgmfx86.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgidshx.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgidsdriverx.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgidsdriverx.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgidshx.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgmfx86.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RtkHDAud.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*avgtpx86.sys*
pgusbwdm.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Sat Nov 10 02:46:46.453 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini111012-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:29:03.170[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]avgnsx.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Nov  9 11:12:06.593 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110912-03.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:27:53.304[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]win32k.sys ( win32k!vSrcCopyS32D32Identity+5b )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_win32k!vSrcCopyS32D32Identity+5b[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Nov  9 10:43:55.875 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110912-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:01:46.583[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck DE, {2, e4dd9670, e4ddd670, 549f68c6}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]sr.sys ( sr!SrpSetRenameInfo+527 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]POOL_CORRUPTION_IN_FILE_AREA (de)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000002
Arg2: e4dd9670
Arg3: e4ddd670
Arg4: 549f68c6
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xDE
PROCESS_NAME: [B]avgrsx.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xDE_sr!SrpSetRenameInfo+527[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Nov  9 03:11:21.718 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110912-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:56:50.433[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 24, {1902fe, a74bb2c8, a74bafc4, 8056a209}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsMapStream+46 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM (24)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 001902fe
Arg2: a74bb2c8
Arg3: a74bafc4
Arg4: 8056a209
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]OUTLOOK.EXE[/B]
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x24
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x24_Ntfs!NtfsMapStream+46[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  8 02:54:24.750 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110812-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:06:43.464[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  8 02:47:25.734 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110812-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:35:09.437[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1A, {780, c06e0800, 820169b8, 4c0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MmUnmapViewInSystemCache+421 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000780, The PTEs mapping the argument system cache view have been
	corrupted.
Arg2: c06e0800
Arg3: 820169b8
Arg4: 000004c0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_780
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]setup.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x1a_780_nt!MmUnmapViewInSystemCache+421[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Nov  5 01:52:52.265 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110512-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 1:52:39.851[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]Skype.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2409[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov  4 14:14:24.750 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110512-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 5:39:33.455[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck F4, {3, 8ab985b8, 8ab9872c, 805d22aa}[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for avgidsshimx.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for avgidsshimx.sys
Probably caused by :[B]csrss.exe[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]CRITICAL_OBJECT_TERMINATION (f4)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000003, Process
Arg2: 8ab985b8, Terminating object
Arg3: 8ab9872c, Process image file name
Arg4: 805d22aa, Explanatory message (ascii)
PROCESS_NAME: [B]csrss.exe[/B]
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xF4_C0000005
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xF4_C0000005_IMAGE_csrss.exe[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2409[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov  4 03:05:57.140 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110412-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:27:55.846[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 4E, {8f, 56ca2, b11a2, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MmZeroPageThread+250 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000008f, The free or zeroed page listhead is corrupt
Arg2: 00056ca2, new page
Arg3: 000b11a2, old page
Arg4: 00000000, 0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_8f
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x4E_8f_nt!MmZeroPageThread+250[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2409[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Nov  3 08:44:13.203 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110312-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:56:22.919[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]avgnsx.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2410[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Nov  2 13:39:47.406 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110212-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp.080413-2111
System Uptime:[B]0 days 11:40:34.118[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {9b9a5648, 2, 1, 80522438}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageFromList+6e )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 9b9a5648, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 80522438, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]update.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageFromList+6e[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  1 04:05:06.578 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110112-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:27:20.286[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 10000050, {fb5f3440, 0, 80505f8b, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiLocateAndReserveWsle+51 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: fb5f3440, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: 80505f8b, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000000, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x50_nt!MiLocateAndReserveWsle+51[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov  1 01:24:57.031 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini110112-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:06:38.739[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]wuauclt.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Oct 31 13:03:23.703 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini103112-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 13:26:20.414[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {700015, 2, 1, 8051bfda}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MmCopyToCachedPage+584 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00700015, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8051bfda, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]avgmfapx.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MmCopyToCachedPage+584[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Oct 30 23:36:46.828 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini103112-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:43:13.538[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]win32k.sys ( win32k!vSrcCopyS32D32Identity+5b )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_win32k!vSrcCopyS32D32Identity+5b[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Oct 30 10:55:06.421 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini103012-03.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:55:51.137[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Oct 30 09:58:59.781 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini103012-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:51:01.492[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Tue Oct 30 09:07:35.453 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini103012-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 10:57:49.159[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Oct 28 09:27:48.250 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini102812-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 11:28:55.955[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sat Oct 27 06:19:24.421 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini102712-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:03:43.987[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]sr.sys ( sr!SrWrite+aa )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_sr!SrWrite+aa[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Oct 26 02:30:51.296 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini102612-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 6:40:13.004[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 4E, {8f, 253a4, 556a4, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MmZeroPageThread+250 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000008f, The free or zeroed page listhead is corrupt
Arg2: 000253a4, new page
Arg3: 000556a4, old page
Arg4: 00000000, 0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_8f
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x4E_8f_nt!MmZeroPageThread+250[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Oct 25 11:12:32.453 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\Mini102512-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:05:24.031[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Many Many Thanks for quick reply

Before reading your reply I had already got rid of AVG and replaced with MS.

A couple of the drivers that you listed only exist on the back up (old) HD, so that may explain why there were not listed. Does anything on the old HD now drive E: impact on the running of the system. Is anything on that drive loaded at start up

I updated those that required updating, primarily Kensington mouse works. I deleted a few that are no longer needed.

I will report back the results in a week or so as so far......I don't want to write anything else at this point for obvious reasons


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Lol @ "obvious reasons"

Any drivers that were listed in your reports were loaded at the time of the crash. The driver reference table is a list of known drivers compiled by *usasma* with help from many of us who do analysis, and the list is hosted at Driver Reference Table (DRT) as well as Driver Reference Table

Any drivers missing from the list just mean that we have not encountered them that often so they have not yet been added to the table. They are loaded on your system, though, because they were listed in the crash reports. 


Let us know how things progress in a week. I'll look forward to your next post. :-}


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Hi writhzeden,

I left it as long as I could!!??

lol indeed! 

As I said previously I uninstalled AVG and installed MS AV

To make things a little less confusing. I moved all the mini dumps up until that point into a folder mini dump2, so the reports only contain info from after the change of AV program

Since then I have removed all the files in the above list (from You) apart from updating a couple that were nessecary.

I ran in an in depth CHKDSK all 5 stages.

I have uninstalled some programs I never used...why did I have them? I have updated Skype to the newest vesion and after the last crash which named dxg.sys on Nov 14 at 14.37) as a possible cause downloaded the latest DirectX. 

I then removed the DirectX optional extras via Control panel

I decided to check for new drivers for the video card...there was one so I downloaded it. During the installation 15 Nov at 18.44 all hell broke out BSOD's left right and centre, Safe Mode, refusal to get past the first windows window etc

I only recovered by uninsalling the VGA card in Safe Mode and then reinstalling the old driver from the installation disk.

I was then able to install the latest drivers for the card

During this time the old ATI fault was reported (not surprising as I had loaded the old driver to get it all working) but since the installation of the latest driver, this has ceased.

As you can see from the attached file the reports on Nov 15 all point to ATI, but the ones after that don't

From time to time I am still getting a computer/Firefox freeze. I have the latest version, I am working on this. I only mention it as it may be related to the BSOD

I am attaching the latest TSF zipped file.

Once again many thanks for your input

PS Thanks for the info re DRT, I had no idea what it was. I looked up the acronym on wikipedia...there were over 40 possibilities , none of which seemed to be applicable to my PC!!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

*Recommendations:*

Crashes point primarily to a hard drive related problem. This could mean hard disk corruption, bad sectors, a failing hard disk, Windows files or registry corruption, viruses, or memory problems. 
*If you are overclocking any hardware, please stop.*


Run Disk Check with both boxes checked for all HDDs and with Automatically fix file system errors checked for all SSDs. Post back your logs for the checks after finding them using Event Viewer. In Event Viewer, expand *Windows Logs*, click *Application* to let it load, right click *Application* and click *Find...*. Search for *chkdsk* or *wininit* to find the logs.
For any drives that do not give the message: 
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems​run disk check again as above. In other words, if it says: 
Windows has made corrections to the file system​after running the disk check, run the disk check again.


Run all Basic tests with SeaTools: S.M.A.R.T. Check, Short Drive Self Test, Drive Information, Short Generic, and Long Generic. Run the tests for all HDDs. SeaTools for Windows

SeaTools for DOS​

If you have an SSD, make sure the following are up to date:
SSD firmware
BIOS Version
Chipset Drivers
Hard disk controller drivers/SATA drivers
If you have a Marvell IDE ATA/ATAPI device, make sure the drivers are up to date from the Intel site or Marvell site and not from your motherboard/vendor support site.


Run a system file check to check Windows for corruption: 
Click *Start Menu*
Click *All Programs*
Click *Accessories*
Right click *Command Prompt*
Click *Run as administrator*
Type

```
sfc /scannow
```
 and press *Enter*
Once it is complete, make note of the message. If it says *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and post back
If the message *does not say* *Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.*, restart your computer and do steps 1-6 again.
You may need to do steps 1-6 *up to three times* with a restart in between each run to resolve all corrupted files. 
If you still have corrupted files after a fourth run, post back here with the following:
Click *Start Menu*
Click *Computer*
Open your *C: drive*
Open *Windows*
Open *Logs*
Open *CBS*
Copy and paste CBS.log or CBS (it may not have the log extension) to a location you will remember.
Compress (zip) the CBS file and attach the .zip file to your next post.



Download and install Malwarebytes, update it, *do not start the free trial*, and then run a full scan. Also run a full scan with your antivirus software installed on your system. If you do not have antivirus software installed, I recommend:
Microsoft Security Essentials - Microsoft Windows coupled with Malwarebytes. *Do not start the free trial of Malwarebytes.* Just use the standalone version, update it, and scan your computer once a week with Malwarebytes and with Microsoft Security Essentials.
 Make sure to update the security software before running the full scan.


Run Memtest86+ for at least 7-10 passes. It may take up to 22 passes to find errors. You should also run it once when the system has been on for a few hours and is warm, and then run it again once the system has been off for a few hours and is cold.

Also, in case Memtest86+ misses anything and comes up with no errors, run the extended version of the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool for at least five passes. You may want to run both Memtest86+ and the Windows Memory Diagnostics Tool overnight since they take a long time to complete (run them an hour before bed each of the next two nights and check before going to sleep that they are still running).


You still have some old drivers installed: 

*fsvga.sys Fri Aug 17 14:57:21 2001 (3B7D8531)*

fsvga.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*aspi32.sys Wed Jul 17 10:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)*
Adaptec ASPI Driver(most likely associated with an older CD/DVD burning program)
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aspi32.sys*

*KMW_Lib.sys Mon Jan 19 13:07:16 2004 (400C38F4)*
Kensington MouseWorks
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_Lib.sys*

*KMW_USB.sys Mon Jan 19 13:07:41 2004 (400C390D)*

KMW_USB.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.

*KMW_KBD.sys Mon Jan 19 13:07:57 2004 (400C391D)*
MouseWorks Keyboard Class Filter Driver 
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_KBD.sys*

*MxlW2k.SYS Fri Jan 30 17:09:18 2004 (401AF22E)*

MxlW2k.SYS - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.


To update drivers, make sure to download the drivers from the manufacturer and not using 3rd party programs. Your drivers should be found from your motherboard support site (ASUS, Gigabyte, MSI, etc.) or your vendor support site (Dell, HP, Toshiba, Sony, etc.) first. If you have devices you bought yourself, the drivers for those devices need to be downloaded from the manufacturer support site for those devices. If you need help, let us know.

To remove drivers, do so by uninstalling the device or software associated with the driver. Devices can be uninstalled through device manager, and then the device itself should be physically removed from the system if possible. ​

*3rd Party Drivers:**The following is for information purposes only.* My recommendations were given above. The drivers that follow belong to software or devices that were not developed by Microsoft. *Any drivers in red should be updated/replaced/removed.* You can find links to the driver information and where to update the drivers in the section after the code box:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Fri Nov 16 13:20:59.613 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]fsvga.sys           Fri Aug 17 14:57:21 2001 (3B7D8531)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]aspi32.sys          Wed Jul 17 10:05:08 2002 (3D3595B4)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]MxlW2k.SYS          Fri Jan 30 17:09:18 2004 (401AF22E)[/B][/COLOR]
ANIO.SYS            Sun Dec 11 12:55:36 2005 (439C8438)
StarOpen.SYS        Tue Jun 27 13:15:56 2006 (44A183EC)
PxHelp20.sys        Wed Jun 20 16:26:00 2007 (4679A978)
intelppm.sys        Sun Apr 13 12:31:31 2008 (48025183)
agp440.sys          Sun Apr 13 12:36:37 2008 (480252B5)
intelide.sys        Sun Apr 13 12:40:29 2008 (4802539D)
RT61.sys            Fri Jun 12 03:21:38 2009 (4A321E22)
L8042Kbd.sys        Wed Jun 17 10:50:16 2009 (4A391EC8)
LBeepKE.sys         Wed Jun 17 10:50:18 2009 (4A391ECA)
npf.sys             Fri Jun 25 10:47:37 2010 (4C24DDA9)
nx6000.sys          Thu Dec  2 15:23:35 2010 (4CF81C67)
RtkHDAud.sys        Tue Dec 14 02:05:30 2010 (4D07335A)
AppleCharger.sys    Mon Jan 10 02:58:02 2011 (4D2AD82A)
tbwkern.sys         Mon Jun 13 12:01:56 2011 (4DF65094)
GEARAspiWDM.sys     Thu May  3 13:55:59 2012 (4FA2E2CF)
HWiNFO32.SYS        Thu May 10 07:05:14 2012 (4FABBD0A)
AtihdXP3.sys        Fri May 11 02:22:55 2012 (4FACCC5F)
ati2cqag.dll        Tue Jul  3 21:50:01 2012 (4FF3BD69)
atiok3x2.dll        Tue Jul  3 21:56:41 2012 (4FF3BEF9)
atikvmag.dll        Tue Jul  3 22:01:18 2012 (4FF3C00E)
ativvaxx.dll        Tue Jul  3 22:08:57 2012 (4FF3C1D9)
ati3duag.dll        Tue Jul  3 22:32:27 2012 (4FF3C75B)
ati2mtag.sys        Tue Jul  3 22:36:43 2012 (4FF3C85B)
ati2dvag.dll        Tue Jul  3 22:37:10 2012 (4FF3C876)
MpFilter.sys        Thu Aug 23 13:09:09 2012 (50367FD5)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 11:51:05.546 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
ati2cqag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:12:51 2011 (4EDD7A23)
atiok3x2.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:21:04 2011 (4EDD7C10)
atikvmag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:24:03 2011 (4EDD7CC3)
ativvaxx.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:29:04 2011 (4EDD7DF0)
ati3duag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:48:59 2011 (4EDD829B)
ati2mtag.sys        Mon Dec  5 19:53:37 2011 (4EDD83B1)
ati2dvag.dll        Mon Dec  5 19:54:00 2011 (4EDD83C8)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Nov 12 08:26:32.406 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
GEARAspiWDM.sys     Mon May 18 06:16:53 2009 (4A1151B5)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 11:42:34.906 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
GVTDrv.sys          Wed Nov 23 02:00:18 2005 (43842FA2)
markfun.w32         Tue Aug 14 00:30:16 2007 (46C14BF8)
ET5Drv.sys          Mon Oct  8 20:18:37 2007 (470AE4FD)
gdrv.sys            Thu Mar 12 21:17:32 2009 (49B9D04C)
MpKsl0801315d.sys   Fri Sep 16 15:34:23 2011 (4E73C0DF)
MpKsl96719ebc.sys   Fri Sep 16 15:34:23 2011 (4E73C0DF)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 07:41:13.062 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
MpKsla1197469.sys   Fri Sep 16 15:34:23 2011 (4E73C0DF)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 04:57:53.375 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
MpKsl3174b867.sys   Fri Sep 16 15:34:23 2011 (4E73C0DF)
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 00:39:43.015 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
[COLOR=RED][B]KMW_Lib.sys         Mon Jan 19 13:07:16 2004 (400C38F4)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]KMW_USB.sys         Mon Jan 19 13:07:41 2004 (400C390D)[/B][/COLOR]
[COLOR=RED][B]KMW_KBD.sys         Mon Jan 19 13:07:57 2004 (400C391D)[/B][/COLOR]
MpKslcedd26bf.sys   Fri Sep 16 15:34:23 2011 (4E73C0DF)
[/font]
```
fsvga.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*aspi32.sys*
MxlW2k.SYS - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ANIO.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*StarOpen.SYS*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*PxHelp20.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelppm.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*agp440.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*intelide.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RT61.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*L8042Kbd.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*LBeepKE.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*npf.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*nx6000.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*RtkHDAud.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*AppleCharger.sys*
tbwkern.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
HWiNFO32.SYS - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
AtihdXP3.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2cqag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atiok3x2.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikvmag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ativvaxx.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati3duag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2mtag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2dvag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*MpFilter.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2cqag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atiok3x2.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*atikvmag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ativvaxx.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati3duag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2mtag.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*ati2dvag.dll*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GEARAspiWDM.sys*
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*GVTDrv.sys*
markfun.w32 - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
ET5Drv.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*gdrv.sys*
MpKsl0801315d.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
MpKsl96719ebc.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
MpKsla1197469.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
MpKsl3174b867.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_Lib.sys*
KMW_USB.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
http://www.carrona.org/drivers/driver.php?id=*KMW_KBD.sys*
MpKslcedd26bf.sys - this driver hasn't been added to the DRT as of this run. Please search Google/Bing for the driver if additional information is needed.
​

*Analysis:**The following is for information purposes only.* The following information contains the relevant information from the blue screen analysis:

```
[font=lucida console]**************************Fri Nov 16 13:20:59.613 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111612-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:51:15.417[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Fri Nov 16 08:29:20.984 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111612-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:07:33.696[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]wuauclt.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 11:51:05.546 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111512-07.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:11:44.243[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 11:38:28.515 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111512-06.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:04:19.225[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 4E, {99, 87957, 0, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiDeletePte+447 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000099, A PTE or PFN is corrupt
Arg2: 00087957, page frame number
Arg3: 00000000, current page state
Arg4: 00000000, 0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_99
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x4E_99_nt!MiDeletePte+447[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 11:18:42.750 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111512-05.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:36.453[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 10000050, {e33fffff, 0, b8eeaa5a, 1}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+2ada5a )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: e33fffff, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: b8eeaa5a, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000001, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]csrss.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x50_ati2mtag+2ada5a[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 11:07:05.421 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111512-04.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:38.125[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 10000050, {e33fffff, 0, b8ecaa5a, 1}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+2ada5a )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: e33fffff, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: b8ecaa5a, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000001, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]csrss.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x50_ati2mtag+2ada5a[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 11:00:13.281 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111512-03.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:36.984[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 10000050, {e33fffff, 0, b8ecaa5a, 1}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+2ada5a )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: e33fffff, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: b8ecaa5a, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000001, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]csrss.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x50_ati2mtag+2ada5a[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 10:44:03.062 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111512-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:00:43.765[/B]
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ati2mtag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ati2mtag.sys
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 10000050, {e33fffff, 0, b8d89ae4, 1}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]ati2mtag.sys ( ati2mtag+1ccae4 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: e33fffff, memory referenced.
Arg2: 00000000, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: b8d89ae4, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000001, (reserved)
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME: [B]csrss.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x50_ati2mtag+1ccae4[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Thu Nov 15 08:31:18.765 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111512-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:34:53.483[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxg.sys ( dxg!bDdSecureSystemMemorySurface+51 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_dxg!bDdSecureSystemMemorySurface+51[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov 14 07:37:48.562 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111412-04.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 4:58:02.273[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]dxg.sys ( dxg!bDdSecureSystemMemorySurface+51 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_dxg!bDdSecureSystemMemorySurface+51[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov 14 02:39:23.468 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111412-03.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:13:00.157[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 4E, {8f, 94078, bddf8, 0}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MmZeroPageThread+250 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]PFN_LIST_CORRUPT (4e)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0000008f, The free or zeroed page listhead is corrupt
Arg2: 00094078, new page
Arg3: 000bddf8, old page
Arg4: 00000000, 0
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_8f
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
PROCESS_NAME: [B]System[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0x4E_8f_nt!MmZeroPageThread+250[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov 14 00:26:00.125 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111412-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:11:02.839[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Wed Nov 14 00:14:34.593 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111412-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:05:23.301[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]svchost.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Mon Nov 12 08:26:32.406 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111212-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 9:42:49.120[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]firefox.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 11:42:34.906 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111112-04.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 3:38:33.508[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {0, 2, 1, 8052276c}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]memory_corruption ( nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66 )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000000, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8052276c, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  COMMON_SYSTEM_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]MsMpEng.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_nt!MiRemovePageByColor+66[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 07:41:13.062 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111112-03.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:23:25.774[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {a080011, 2, 1, 8051734a}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]win32k.sys ( win32k!PALLOCMEM+2c )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 0a080011, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8051734a, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]GUI.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_win32k!PALLOCMEM+2c[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 04:57:53.375 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111112-02.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 2:36:05.083[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {10, 2, 1, 8051734a}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]win32k.sys ( win32k!PALLOCMEM+2c )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000010, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8051734a, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]GUI.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_win32k!PALLOCMEM+2c[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
**************************Sun Nov 11 00:39:43.015 2012 (GMT-7)**************************
Loading Dump File [C:\Users\writhziden\Documents\BSODDmpFiles\Dylanatstrumble\TSF_XP_Support\Mini111112-01.dmp]
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Windows XP Kernel Versio [B] 2600[/B] (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Built by: [B]2600[/B].xpsp_sp3_gdr.120821-1629
System Uptime:[B]0 days 0:27:00.733[/B]
BugCheck Code: [B]BugCheck 1000000A, {10, 2, 1, 8051734a}[/B]
Probably caused by :[B]win32k.sys ( win32k!PALLOCMEM+2c )[/B]
BugCheck Info: [B]IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)[/B]
Arguments: 
Arg1: 00000010, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000002, IRQL
Arg3: 00000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: 8051734a, address which referenced memory
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  DRIVER_FAULT
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA
PROCESS_NAME: [B]GUI.exe[/B]
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: [B]0xA_win32k!PALLOCMEM+2c[/B]
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4600  @ 2.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     2400
CurrentSpeed: [B]2399[/B]
  BIOS Version                  FA
  BIOS Release Date             08/03/2011
  Manufacturer                  Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
  Product Name                  G41MT-S2PT
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
[/font]
```


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

I get no reports after sfc with either scannow or scanonce

sfc runs through and then nothing. Also there is no CBS directory in the windows directory.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

I should have written the windows/logs directory.


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Ah, sorry, I just did some research and I see that XP runs differently than newer versions of Windows with scannow. If you did not receive any dialog boxes to replace files using your Windows XP CD, then all is likely clean. Proceed to the other hardware checking and virus checking steps.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

That's OK, I had realized that after a couple of attempts.

After a few days of tests etc, thinking that I had licked it....maybe up to a 12 hour run without BSOD. I came to the conclusion that enough was enough!!

I scrubbed my E drive, formatted it tested it checked it....all OK.

I disconnected my C drive and attempted a clean install of win 7 (Pro 64bit) on the E drive.

It refuses to go past starting services without crashing. This cannot be a hard disk problem or a driver in this instance.

Although I have run several (hundred??) memory tests and never found a problem, I am going to buy another 4gb stick and replace the current one.

Is there anything else such as a PSU that could cause this issue?

I am writing this on my C drive with XP running (the E drive is disconnected)

In addition I have noticed that Event Viewer appears to working at random, shutting itself down and then restarting. I did a disable and delete logs a few times, but the problem remains...I have made the decision to go with win 7 on a clean install as I can't waste any more time on trying to get my XP functioning as it used to


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

What do you mean by the following statement?


> It refuses to go past starting services without crashing


More specifically, what type of crash are you experiencing? Is it a blue screen crash? If so, what is the BugCheck code for the crash?




> Is there anything else such as a PSU that could cause this issue?


Yes, a failing PSU or a faulty motherboard could cause this issue. More information about the type of crash you have would help. 

PSU and motherboard failures are nearly impossible to diagnose via internet forum troubleshooting. The only way to really determine that either is at fault is to swap them out or swap out all other hardware to narrow it down to the motherboard or PSU. 

The PSU can sometimes be checked by looking in the BIOS for the 5 V, 12 V, and 3.3 V readings, but those readings are only helpful if they are outside the tolerances of the PSU to show the PSU is likely bad. If they are within tolerances, that is no guarantee the PSU is good.

12.6 > 12 > 11.4
5.25 > 5 > 4.75
3.465 > 3.3 > 3.135


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Once again many thanks for the input.

For the third time I wiped the E drive, and formatted it, inserted the win 7 SP1 DVD, and waited, glued to the screen to catch any messages........

It worked this time!! There is some updating that will be needed for some devices, but that should be straightforward (?), I will need to buy a new wireless card or usb stick as my D link card is no longer supported and do not yet have internet connectivity from win 7. (I am back on the XP drive to type this).

Having tested both Hard Drives several times, I do not think they were the cause of my previous (and continuing ?????) problems, there was only ever a couple of minor errors on either.

I almost believe that a series of multiple issues, most of them resolved (with your help) have contributed to my problems. I am not yet satisfied that all issues have been resolved, but at least I have a clean installation to work with on the other hard drive. I will buy some new RAM although no errors ever came to light and look at upgrading the PSU

If problems arise on the win 7 installation, at least I will know that they are not the result of my laziness in upgrading and disk cloning my way from win 95 to XP SP3, across several motherboards and CPUs

In addition I am going to severely restrict the number of programs on my new installation compared to the number that for some reason ended up on the XP hard drive.

I will leave this marked as unresolved for the time being......once again for obvious reasons!!


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

All sound like good steps. Best wishes they fix any remaining problems.


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Hi Writhziden,

I am a bit pensive writing this but hey what the hell, New 4gb RAM installed, old one sitting sulking in drawer. 6 days with no hassles in spite of frenetic back and foring between the new win 7 installation on the 250gb Samsung and the old XP installation on the Wetern Digital 500gb drive....no sign of the dreaded... ..(I can't bring myself to type those dreaded 4 letters).

I ran loads of memory tests across several programs with the old memory card (admitedly never the full recomended 22 passes). I never saw any signs of errors. THe HD's passed all the tests apart from a small number of errors on the old Samsung which was at that time (under XP), the D drive.

I only wish that I had invested 17 bucks on Day 1 and then maybe (maybe) not having to go through at least 3 re-installs of XP, hours on the phone with Norton, days on forums, searching for drivers, avoiding iffy solution installations etc etc.

Anyway to look on the bright side it has forced me to tidy up my computing habits, install 64bit Win 7 (which I love) and learn a bit more about the dark side.

Many thanks for your input, I never felt alone with my problems and that's a good 90% of situations like this


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Definitely sounds promising. I am glad you learned a bit along the way; that is usually my goal with users. Even if they do not solve their problems, I hope they learn enough to solve other problems they might encounter in the future. 

Unfortunately, hardware problems, especially those related to memory, can be bery difficult to track down. The 22 passes recommendation is not a strong one; usually 7-10 passes is enough to find most problems, but it does not stress the RAM the same as Windows, so it can miss the less obvious problems. I put the 22 passes comment in my steps because I want users to be aware that memory problems are very difficult to spot if the RAM is being finicky and not outright faulting. 


Please keep us updated over the coming weeks. Best wishes!


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

(Solved) OK, I finally can explain what was the issue. I have now had several weeks of no hassle operations. I tried out the old RAM and the PC crashed immediately.. I took that "faulty" RAM back to the store and asked for an exchange as I had purchased it earlier this year at the same time as a new Motherboard. They tested the RAM and found it be not faulty but after a little research said that my issues were caused by incompatibility issues between that particular RAM and the motherboard, so replaced the RAM with one matching the one I had purchased a few weeks back. So the possibility of incompatibility should be added to the list of potential hang ups...as if we didn't have enough already!!??


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

RAM incompatibility is often a risk. I always use the RAM manufacturer sites to check compatibility with the hardware I am installing the RAM for. You can usually search by motherboard model (Gigabyte, ASUS, Intel, MSI, etc.) or PC vendor (Dell, HP, Lenovo, Sony, Toshiba, ASUS, etc.).


----------



## Dylanatstrumble (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD (SOLVED)*

Just thought i would add a little more information.
After changing the RAM and several weeks of no hassles, I decided to see if I could add more RAM (another 4Gb), the first couple of RAM modules just would not work...lots of beeps and back and for to store for exchanges. The store finally gave me an identical module! 

Again crashes, locks etc, either as a stand alone or in cnjuction with my "good RAM" or alone.

I contacted the manufacturers who suggested a BIOS upgrade as the modules were compatible with the MB !!!???

Despite scepticism I upgraded the BIOS.....it worked and now have 8GB of RAM.

Suggest adding BIOS upgrades to list of possible solutions

Please Mark this as solved


----------



## writhziden (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: XP BSOD*

Thank you for sharing that information. I generally leave BIOS updates as a last step since they can be dangerous to users who are unfamiliar with them. I have had two users brick their systems with a BIOS update during my time helping on forums. I have recommended it to hundreds of users, so that is not a bad failure rate, but it still is a step I leave for last in most cases.


----------

